# Visa and Pre-visa grant Letter



## Shankar (Dec 19, 2008)

Hi,

How much time it will take to get visa once pre-grant is issued?
Can a pre-grant letter assures of visa approval? or still depends on the CO's discretion?

Thanks,
-Shankar


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi Shankar:

What do you mean by pre-grant? Is that the letter from AU CO saying you have a visa?

In that case it's as quick as going to the AU Consulate/High Commission with your letter and passport and getting the sticker. If you can't go in person many people get it within 2 weeks (1 week is typical) by doing it by registered mail.



Shankar said:


> Hi,
> 
> How much time it will take to get visa once pre-grant is issued?
> Can a pre-grant letter assures of visa approval? or still depends on the CO's discretion?
> ...


----------



## Shankar (Dec 19, 2008)

Yes......I got the visa pre-grant letter from CO . Feeling excited as we have got our long waited dream come true. Should have been much earlier as I took additional time(2 months extra time) to submit Medicals and PCC. Chalking out plans for the travel... Plan A and Plan B

Plan A: Start Job hunt from India and if get succeeded then...vrooommmmm to Oz.

Plan B:- Go on a vacation to validate the visa before 3rd of June 2010. 

I wish all the applicants good luck and they also spam similar good news shortly. Thank God and all the members of this forum for helping me with their suggestions.

Thanks,
-Shankar


----------



## tilla_07 (Jan 13, 2009)

hey Shankar, when did you apply, and what category?


----------



## Shankar (Dec 19, 2008)

I have applied in December 2008, 175 subclass, CSL


----------



## tilla_07 (Jan 13, 2009)

it feels like DIAC is working through much of the csl/modl appls of dec 2008 right now. Manyof the visas that have been granted over the last couple of weeks seem to have been lodged last december. Hoepfully, they will hurry up and go even faster.


----------



## Shankar (Dec 19, 2008)

what is the category of your application and when did you apply?


----------



## tilla_07 (Jan 13, 2009)

mine is also 175 csl, but I actually applied very recently.... like 1.5 months ago. I know, not long enough to even start enquiring about the whole visa thing, but what can I say, Im very impatient. But Im trying to curb it and just go with the flow. Have you decided which city you would like to settle down in? And what occupation did you apply under?


----------



## Shankar (Dec 19, 2008)

I have got the CaseOfficer after 4 months wait. may be you will also get CO after 3-4 months. But be patient for some more time. 

Are u migrating alone or do u have secondary applicants with you?

To be in a better shape or to fasten the things I suggest you to start applying for PCC and undergo medicals after a month. I guess in Bangladesh also PCC will take longer time than medicals. 

I have not yet decided the City to land. But I have few friends in Melbourne...so may be that is the desired landing place. I will start job search from India only since I have much time to validate my visa. I have applied under C# techonologist.


----------



## tilla_07 (Jan 13, 2009)

I'm migrating alone. I wish I could have added on my parents on my visa application, but it wasn't possible. Yea, the whole PCC thing is kind of confusing. I mean, I lived in the US for the past 15 years before coming back to Bangladesh last year. So I have a FBI check and a local police check from US. But here in Bangladesh, I am going to have to start on my PCC. I am confused about one thing though. I heard that you need to have a police check from every country you spend 1 year or more in. Is that true? 

I came to Bangladesh in September of 2008, so it hasn't been a year yet. So I have a feeling Im going to wait for the year to be over before I can apply to get it. Plus, I might be going to going Japan soon for graduate school, so everything is getting sort of jumbled right now. But god willing, it will all work out. 

Melbourne is a lovely place, I hear. Actually a distant relative of mine lives there with his family. And hearing from amaslam about Mebourne being closely resembling TX, I might end up going there as well since that is what I am used to. But I also have cousins living in Sydney, so until the visa arrives, its a toss-up.


----------



## Shankar (Dec 19, 2008)

Yes...you are right. You need to get the PCC from all the countries you lived in more than 12 months. But there is a validity period for PCC( normally 6 months). If it expires you need to acquire one more.


----------

